# "Deadly Grounds Coffee" It's coffee to die for!



## Coffee Fiend (Oct 7, 2011)

New website for Deadly Grounds Coffee is up! Just in time too as our Pumpkin Spice is coming out of the roaster today! Just in time for Halloween. Hazelnut is also being roasted today. The aroma is gonna be intoxicating around here todaCheck it out at www.deadlygroundscoffee.com.


----------

